# Hopeful beginner snake owner :)



## chewy_num (Jul 29, 2013)

For about 5 years or so I've been thinking of getting a snake, it's either been no money or household has an issue with snakes, being scared or not pet friendly :/

I'm now in a position to start thinking rather solidly about getting a snake, housemates are awesome with it, won't be moving for a good few years and got a proper job 

My major concerns are these:

The household already has 3 cats, two adults and my own 5 month old one.
Live in a valley so it does get cold at night.

Looked all over the internet about breeds/enclosures/foods and etc.. A lot of general info but nothing solid. Don't even know what a good beginner snake would be because a lot of the info I'm finding is American.

Would any fellow reptilian lovers out there be able to give me the good, the bad and the necessary information that any beginner needs to know? 

I know I'm in for hard work, smelly times and a life long companion creature. 

Many thanks!

Chewy.


----------



## Lawra (Jul 29, 2013)

Hello 

Your future scaly friend will be kept in his own box so cats aren't a worry IMO. 

As for which snake to get... Type something into the search bar and go nuts! There is sooo much info on this site 

I can't answer about heat... I live in FNQ so I'll leave that for someone else 

First python... Woma!!!


----------



## lochie (Jul 29, 2013)

Your snake will not be roaming free so other pets shouldn't be an issue.
You will be creating artificial heat so your relative temperatures wont be an issue.
Consider your money situation as it would be cruel to own an animal that suffers due to your financial situation.
As for information on snakes the search bar on this forum would be a brilliant start and will have many results.

Personally for a first snake I had a spotted python and it had a crazy food response and I got bitten many many times but hey it comes with the territory.
However I've had a bredli for just under a year now from a hatchling and its never stuck once bitten once and feeds like a champ.
So from my experience I'd recommend a Bredli. (centralian carpet python).


best of luck man


----------



## saintanger (Jul 29, 2013)

there as some great books e.g

keeping and breeding Australian pythons - mike swan
keeping carpet pythons - simon kortlang and darren green
there are heaps more good books but these are 2 that i can remember.

the worst part is be prepared to get bitten at some stage, cleaning poo and taking them to the vet wen they get sick but you get that with pretty much any pet whether its a reptile or not.

best part you get to keep a beautiful native Australian reptile that will be a great companion and reptiles are so much quieter than cats, birds and dogs.

do you want a small python? childrens and stimmies are great for begginers. 
if you want larger pythons, bredli's, coastals, woma's and darwins are great 

first do a lot of research and reading wen you decide on the species you want to keep i can help with enclosure sizes, temps ect


----------



## Rogue5861 (Jul 29, 2013)

Find one you like the look of and find an Australian care sheet. We have some amazing species.

Stimpson's, spotted's, children's, pygmy's- small ground species, max 1.2m
Carpets- climbing species, vary from 1.2-3m

And prepare to be bitten, it does happen but hatchies don't hurt.


Rick

Edit: pretty much what saintanger said.


----------



## chewy_num (Jul 29, 2013)

Quick search thinking either a Stimpson or Woma 

Never been bitten by a snake but plenty of bird, cat and dog bites and scratches, so more then prepared for a little bleeding, haha.


----------



## zicarus (Jul 29, 2013)

Appart from searching here I would suggest going to reptile stores and handle some. My gf and I did the same we have been almost all over vic. The woma was suggested to us the first store we went to but over time I fell for the bredli and my gf for a diamond. Ask questions and ask them repeatedly to every store u go to. Members here have a lot of info and experience they can share. Handling different types of snakes u will find one that suits u i have even handled a couple of adult bredli's just to get a fell for them research is yr best friend.
Hope this helped some 

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## chevalier25 (Jul 29, 2013)

The only issue I can recall running in to was the placement of the enclosure.
I also lived in a group house and all my housemates loved my new scaly friend, so I kept his enclosure in the loungeroom... Massive mistake!
The first Onsey pirate techno party we had, he became a weapon as soon as I went near his enclosure, I had to use gloves when I cleaned his enclosure out for a few weeks and he calmed down after a week or 2.
Then it was my birthday, another late night, and I started the process over again.
I became a member here and discovered it was me that was acting like an idiot not my pet.
Interaction is fine, High foot traffic and lots of noise and lights is best to be avoided...


----------



## snakeprincess (Jul 29, 2013)

We have 5 cats and they aren't a issue  I would recommend either a spotted, stimson or a Bredli for a first snake. The fact that you live in a valley isn't a issue as you can just turn up your temps to make sure it stays at the correct temp, I live in a valley and my temps are always fine


----------



## Ramy (Jul 29, 2013)

Carpets (all sub-species), Bredli's, Womas and Childreniis (including spotted and stimsoni) are all fine. People often get turned off a species simply because they've met one bad animal. Frankly, you'll have to learn how to deal with a snappy or flighty python. That usually means dealing with getting bitten, or working around a python who's trying to run away. Basically, get something you like the look of.

Be prepared for how big it's going to grow, and plan ahead to get big enough enclosures. Know what heating and everything you'll want.

Some recommended reading:
_Care of Australian Reptiles in Captivity_ by John Weigel
_Keeping and Breeding Australian Pythons_ by Mike Swan

Petshops often stock reasonable books. There is a series of books by Australian Reptile Keeper Publications (Reptile Books | Snake Books and Reptile Publications | Snakes Publications) that seem good, and focus on particular reptiles.


----------

